# Durban Sands contact



## martyap (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't know why......but I want to try to pay my 2009 levy on my one remaining DS week. Having trouble making contact. Does anyone have the latest person/email? Any idea what a 1BR/Red 2009 levy is going for now? Thanks,
Marty


----------



## westrougers (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Marty
I have been in contact with Verinia Loots who has been very helpful.
Her email address is  "Verinia Loots" <verinial@clubleisure.co.za>
Don't be surprised if your maintenance fee has gone up. I was surprised how much it had increased for my 2 bedroom units.
Nancy


----------



## lance1097 (Jan 25, 2009)

*My cost*

I am not sure of the breakdown but for my two 2009 weeks I just paid 603.00.
I do not know if my CC company charged a fee or not. That was for a 2br and a 1 br. I posted my estimates provided by Durban Sands a few threads ago.  I guess I am trying to say less than 300.00 should be your cost. I used the email posted above also from my work account. My yahoo account does not seem to go thru very well.

Lance


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 28, 2009)

I paid $340 for a 2-bd week @ 11/15 rand at .10 exchange rate + 9.91 exchange rate adjustment (whatever that is--CC fees?).  In comparison, paid $446.76 for two units at Sudwala, and the 2 bd Sudwala unit pulls more than the DS.  I sent an earlier message wondering why the increase at DS and what's going on.

Still a good value...not complaining yet;  just wondering what's going on.


----------



## martyap (Jan 30, 2009)

The levies have been increasing yearly since we first bought about 7 years ago.
I did contact Verinia and everything was handled quickly via email. Last year the 1BR was R2388 and this year R2744. I paild when the Rand was a little above 10 so it was better than last year's rate. Looks like a 15% increase levy cost. I actually sold 3 of my weeks last year because the levies were getting too high for the trades DS pulls.

Marli at RCI was quick to help me bank my week. I just had to give her the control number Verinia provided as proof I paid my levy.

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## LisaH (Jan 30, 2009)

Did you sell your SA weeks yourselve, or through one of these SA resellers?


----------

